# Breeding



## Chicky27x (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello. I have a kitten, Belle, born July 3rd 2009. Am interesting in breeding her. I was wondering what age she will come into season and when will be the best time, age etc to breed her.
Thank you x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She will likely come into season in her first "spring" which, depending on her age now, could be as early as January. Five months is not unknown. it depends on the breed - what is she? As for the age to breed her, again it depends on the breed and on the individual cat. At least 8 months at mating, though.

Liz


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

As Lizward has already said, It depends on the cat...

One of mine was 4 months old, And the other was 7 months.
Yet they was from the same breed line!

PS: Just to add, REALLY think about breeding, Not just because their is alot of cats and kittens needing homes.

But princess, My cat she took really bad to having kittens. She had a awful labour and lost her kittens twice!! My point is, Cat breeding isn't for the faint hearted! LOL xx

(Long story! lol )

Hope all goes well no matter what you choose


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

to mate Id say the end of may next year min age, but she might not even call then could be later, remember to have all health tests done for the breed she is and Id start looking for a suitable stud now as its takes ages to find the best one compatible to your girl


----------



## Chicky27x (Nov 4, 2009)

Deleted....


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Chicky27x said:


> Thanks guys and gals for your lovely replies.
> 
> Belle is 4 months old now and just a normal run of the mill moggy.
> She is beautiful.
> ...


Please don't breed anymore moggies there are too many in rescues


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, if you have a non-pedigree and you are letting her out and there are entire males next door, the question of when to breed her will be academic, she will get pregnant on her first season.

You should consider the possible costs first - chances are high of course that everything will go well, but if it doesn't and you end up with an emergency caesarean, you could be into four figures (depending on your vet's emergency charges).

Liz


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

If you allow her out to breed with these cats next door then you will be encouraging fights between the males.....and not just next doors.

Fights can be extreme, with serious wounds.

A queen will call......therefore attracting the males around the whole area. You will not know who she has bred with.

Can i ask why you wish to breed her??

And why your neighbour has not neutered the males?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Please re-consider this, there are so many kittens dying in rescue center's because there are not enough homes and bringing more kittens into this world simply takes homes away from the one's that are still waiting.

Please neuter your little girl and enjoy her for what she is!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Please re-consider this, there are so many kittens dying in rescue center's because there are not enough homes and bringing more kittens into this world simply takes homes away from the one's that are still waiting.
> 
> Please neuter your little girl and enjoy her for what she is!


I agree, if it's because you want a cute little kitten then the rescues are overflowing with them. Have you considered where the kittens will be rehomed or are you keeping them.
Your neighbour is contributing to the problem of unwanted and dumped kittens by allowing her toms to not be neutered 
There is simply not enough good and caring homes out there to just breed for your own gratitude the epidemic of kittens being dumped is proof of this.


----------



## Chicky27x (Nov 4, 2009)

Deleted....


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

No-one has been narky to you! We just don't understand why you want to breed your moggy and are willing to let your neighbours cats do the deed!

I love moggies, I have one myself but there are far too many being bred and ending up in shelters!

No idea why you're being so defensive unless we hit a nerve!


----------



## Chicky27x (Nov 4, 2009)

Deleted....


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Chicky27x said:


> I want to breed my beautiful cat because i repeat myself we cannot have kids. As i said we live on a 30 acre farm and our neighbours are miles away. What she does with her cats is her business. She has no reason to give them the chop when there no cats for miles except mine. I also work for a charity in my spare time and foster those unwanted cats. You didnt hit a nerve by the way!


I understand this!

But you also have to understand (which I'm sure you do as you work for such a charity) there are hundreds, if not thousands of cats and kittens in rescues because nobody wants them.

Will you be keeping all the kittens? If not do you have any homes lined up?

Also do you know the cost of breeding? And if something goes wrong? Everything has be to analysed when you think of breeding.

I would love another Cotton (my cat) but it is not worth the risk and I would not want to put her through it.

Please don't misjudge us, as a pet loving community we care for the welfare of ALL animals, even those who haven't been born yet.


----------



## Chicky27x (Nov 4, 2009)

Deleted....


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Chicky27x said:


> We have the money to do this.
> 
> You would be suprised to know that the rehoming of cats is on the high.
> I know because i am a foster mum to them.
> ...


I doubt it's very high! More and more cats are dumped in rescues everyday! And cats, especially the blacks are left to essentially rot as no-one wants them 

Are you prepared to accept that any kittens you bring into this world are very likely going to produce kittens of their own? And so on and so on?

Personally I believe you will only be adding to the crisis.

Cotton was a private rescue and I was devastated to see the state her mum was in. 2 years old and pregnant with her 4th litter!!

How much are you thinking of selling them for?


----------



## Chicky27x (Nov 4, 2009)

Deleted....


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Chicky27x said:


> I will ask for a donation for my charity.
> 
> If i have kittens then mine will be nutered.
> 
> ...


There's been no bickering only people trying to help!

You will do as you please no-one can stop you but I hope you go into this with an open mind because it's not going to be all sunshine and roses!

Good luck!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I am confused as to why you are deleting your posts. You asked a question and people gave you advice. 
If it's because you don't have kids then why don't you adopt cats already born from the shelter you are at . That makes more sense to me.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

If you have a 30 acre farm (lucky you!) why not get a pedigree queen and do it properly? You'd have plenty of space to build stud runs later if you wanted to.

Liz


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

What is the point in breeding from a mongrel cat, having many kittens and adding to the population of un-wanted cats! Silly girl.. and deleting her posts did nothing because the posts were 'quoted' so I read them anyway. lol. I understand she has gone now, but I do not see the point in doing this, its just pure selfishness... I had a litter from my queen who is now spayed but she was a stray I took in because I noticed she was heavily pregnant, I lined up homes before they were born, I let them go for £60 and the £60 went to Cancer research and to spaying her. THINK before you do it! I had kittens climbing up my curtains, wrecking my kitchen, going behind the units, weeing on the new carpet, escaping out of the crate and learning how to use the catflap.. I also had a nice vets bill too! I also live on a farm but mine is 70 acre's so I am the same here but yet I do not think 'ah yes the neighbours have a tom, lets me selfish and let the cat out to get in kitten and have some nice babies' ahhh NOT!!!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> What is the point in breeding from a mongrel cat, having many kittens and adding to the population of un-wanted cats! Silly girl.. and deleting her posts did nothing because the posts were 'quoted' so I read them anyway. lol. I understand she has gone now, but I do not see the point in doing this, its just pure selfishness... I had a litter from my queen who is now spayed but she was a stray I took in because I noticed she was heavily pregnant, I lined up homes before they were born, I let them go for £60 and the £60 went to Cancer research and to spaying her. THINK before you do it! I had kittens climbing up my curtains, wrecking my kitchen, going behind the units, weeing on the new carpet, escaping out of the crate and learning how to use the catflap.. I also had a nice vets bill too! I also live on a farm but mine is 70 acre's so I am the same here but yet I do not think 'ah yes the neighbours have a tom, lets me selfish and let the cat out to get in kitten and have some nice babies' ahhh NOT!!!!!


Great post!!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Great post!!


Thankyou!! I get so angry because I have had kittens dumped on my drive  litters of them tied up in a carrier bag because people do this :mad2:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Thankyou!! I get so angry because I have had kittens dumped on my drive  litters of them tied up in a carrier bag because people do this :mad2:


That is disgusting 

When I lived down the beach I regularly found litters of kittens in black bags sadly I never got there in time!!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Good heavens! I didn't think people drowned kittens these days!

Liz


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

sequeena said:


> That is disgusting
> 
> When I lived down the beach I regularly found litters of kittens in black bags sadly I never got there in time!!!


Yeah its discusting  I hand reared a litter of 9 2 died but the others went on to be healthy kittens were rehomed to family and friends so I see them often its lovley  The last one I found was in a asda bag  with another kitten, the other had died but he was all wet crying, skinny and dehydrated :frown2: he he survived too and here he is now :thumbup1: but it is people like this girl who do this that annoy me because there is no need to do so when there is so many needing homes :mad2:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Yeah its discusting  I hand reared a litter of 9 2 died but the others went on to be healthy kittens were rehomed to family and friends so I see them often its lovley  The last one I found was in a asda bag  with another kitten, the other had died but he was all wet crying, skinny and dehydrated :frown2: he he survived too and here he is now :thumbup1: but it is people like this girl who do this that annoy me because there is no need to do so when there is so many needing homes :mad2:


What a beautiful cat! Well done for rescuing him and making him healthy 

Some people just don't think!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

So what makes people dump kittens like that, do you think? Apart from being horrible people I mean? Why take on a female cat at all if you won't have her spayed and intend to dump the kittens? I mean, it's not as if spaying is unavailable or very expensive like it used to be 50 years ago.

Liz


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lizward said:


> So what makes people dump kittens like that, do you think? Apart from being horrible people I mean? Why take on a female cat at all if you won't have her spayed and intend to dump the kittens? I mean, it's not as if spaying is unavailable or very expensive like it used to be 50 years ago.
> 
> Liz


I'm not sure! Laziness maybe? Maybe they can't find homes for them and don't want the shame of taking them to a rescue?


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> What is the point in breeding from a mongrel cat, having many kittens and adding to the population of un-wanted cats! Silly girl.. and deleting her posts did nothing because the posts were 'quoted' so I read them anyway. lol. I understand she has gone now, but I do not see the point in doing this, its just pure selfishness... I had a litter from my queen who is now spayed but she was a stray I took in because I noticed she was heavily pregnant, I lined up homes before they were born, I let them go for £60 and the £60 went to Cancer research and to spaying her. THINK before you do it! I had kittens climbing up my curtains, wrecking my kitchen, going behind the units, weeing on the new carpet, escaping out of the crate and learning how to use the catflap.. I also had a nice vets bill too! I also live on a farm but mine is 70 acre's so I am the same here but yet I do not think 'ah yes the neighbours have a tom, lets me selfish and let the cat out to get in kitten and have some nice babies' ahhh NOT!!!!!


Without being attacked i just wanted to know that if this lady in question had a pedigree cat if it would therefore be acceptable for her to breed and so add to the population of kittens?
I find it very harsh the way people are treated..when all it takes is a friendly bit of advice.
And so another person leaves the forum.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> Without being attacked i just wanted to know that if this lady in question had a pedigree cat if it would therefore be acceptable for her to breed and so add to the population of kittens?
> I find it very harsh the way people are treated..when all it takes is a friendly bit of advice.
> And so another person leaves the forum.


It wasn't about pedigree or moggy. It was about justifying whether or not a cat should be bred from when there are so many in rescues.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

sequeena said:


> It wasn't about pedigree or moggy. It was about justifying whether or not a cat should be bred from when there are so many in rescues.


But would you say the same about a pedigree breeder?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

sequeena said:


> It wasn't about pedigree or moggy. It was about justifying whether or not a cat should be bred from when there are so many in rescues.


I beg to differ

If it had been a person with a registered, health tested pedigree there would of been people queing up to dish out helpfull advice.

As it turned out to be a moggy, it turned into another one of those no-one should breed from there moggy threads

Iam not taking sides by the way


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> But would you say the same about a pedigree breeder?


Yes! Why should a piece of paper matter? The kittens could still end up without homes or in a shelter


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> I beg to differ
> 
> If it had been a person with a registered, health tested pedigree there would of been people queing up to dish out helpfull advice.
> 
> ...


I can't speak for anyone else but I wouldn't have. 

All I tried to do was offer helpful advice which was chucked back, I stayed polite until the end.

I have no doubt the OP is going to go ahead and breed, I just hope the kittens end up with loving forever homes.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Yes! Why should a piece of paper matter? The kittens could still end up without homes or in a shelter


So i will assume you will dish out the same advice to those registered breeders.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> So i will assume you will dish out the same advice to those registered breeders.


Yes.

Sorry, I never realised I had to answer to anyone about what I say and do 

If there are homes lined up etc then go ahead. It's not ideal but there are those more in the know than me. I'm not a breeder and don't pretend to know everything about it but I know there are too many cats in rescues that also need loving homes.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I just hope the kittens end up with loving forever homes.


lets hope so


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am not sure why anyone would want to put their beloved pet cat and themselves willingly through the trauma of having kittens.

Breeders do it because they are used to it, they are prepared for dead kittens and even the possibility of dead mothers. They get used to the emotional roller-coaster that is breeding cats. Many people who breed have read up about breeding for years before they start and often have a mentor to help with the pregnancy and birth and they therefore have someone to ask if things go badly and someone who knows about it to commiserate when things go really wrong.
Vets obviously are good at emergency stuff but long term breeders are often better at the day to day management of cats and their kittens and know what to look for and what to do, so a good mentor is invaluable.

I know that many cats manage all by themselves, but I feel anyone who is thinking of breeding even if it is only one litter, should take it upon themselves to really read up on it and be very certain that they know exactly what they are doing as regards the pregnancy and birth before even contemplating breeding their cat. Their cat's life or the lives of the newborn kittens may depend on their knowledge, as often by the time the vet is involved it can be too late.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i think another big difference is when a breeder sells kittens they also have contracts drawn up generally, and the new owners also know that they have the full support of the breeder however with moggies it tends to be a very different matter (i know not everyone who sells/rehomes moggy kittens are the same but its generally this way)


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

i wasn't saying that pedigree breeders should not breed, i am trying to explain why she should not 'randomly' breed her cat which she has never had kittens before. She proved her lack off knowledged because she asked on here what to do. I do think pedigree breeders who take alot off care and time when breeding there cat's is acceptable. If she come on and already had the litter i would happily help but when she came on and asked what she did i said my point off the fact there is no point.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

There are thousands of moggies on death row because of irresponsible owners. And I personally don't care if a cats a pedigree or not, but lets face it theres more moggies then pedigrees in need of homes right now. And this person wanted little kittens to fill a void of not having kids, so I was suggesting she fill it with cats already here and homeless.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> and this person wanted little kittens to fill a void of not having kids, so I was suggesting she fill it with cats already here and homeless.


There are opportunities in rescue to foster pregnant cats and their kittens and even look after/hand rear orphan kittens.
Many rescues organisations would be glad of the help.


----------

